# Cyprexx Getting outta hand



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I got this email today,Setting up mandatory meetings on who's dime?There realtors want everything done for nothing so they can make there Commission wile guys like us pound sand.I called them today to ask for a referance letter so i can get a license,They told me no so i told them to cut grass in my county you need a license so i wont be able to do initial services or any grass cutting of any nature she said o well they will be reasigned.I said to what an unlicensed contractor?None of the landscapers will cut a 1/2 acre for $30.00:yawn:.I'm gonna fire them an email and there not going to like the response




> Good Afternoon,
> 
> Due to an increase in BSO and inspection failure rates in the state of New York, we will be conducting a thorough inspection of the state during the month of April. We will not only be performing property inspections, but we will also be meeting with the majority of our vendors in the state, as well as  several brokers. The goal of these inspections is to identify the reasons behind these poor quality scores, and to improve upon these results immediately. We will be setting up mandatory meetings with most of you over the next few weeks in order to review your current work, and make sure we are on the same page with our quality expectations going forward. In order to prepare for the upcoming inspections, I highly suggest you revisit your current properties to ensure they are up to our quality standards. Please see the following directives:
> 
> ...


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

So they are expecting you to visit every property and do a full property refresh for free?

No way!


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

*reform is needed*

that is unfair 
contractors gotta stand together 
this is why unions had to be formed 
and in this industry with all the bail outs from us working americans 
trying to hire slave labor 
then you get hit no sticker on water tank 
opps 100 dollar charge back 
the insanity has to end


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Were they ever in hand? They have been in rapid decline for the past 3-4 years at least. It's been pretty thoroughly covered in here and on other boards. 

Instead of firing off emails I would quit. Emails just end up in front of some cubicle jockey who may or may not tell the guy next to him "we've got another one fired up! Lol! Good thing we have a stack of new applicants a mile high!" 

Until the bottom of the industry starts putting pressure on the top instead of the other way around these things will not only continue to happen these companies grow more and more bold by the day.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

5 years ago I ran into a Cyprexx vendor at a property. 

He'd been working for them for 15 years and was about to quit...........5 years ago, because of the BS. 

Any way he told me that way back in the day before P&P was cool Cyprexx used to pay $1500 for initial services.
Change all locks, wint, trash out, boarding, yard and janitorial. 
He said he worked his butt off for them and did the best job he could. You never heard about hacks back then.

Now look what they get, cheap prices and falling QCs. Any body make the correlation at the mother ship????????????
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPE, the IQ isn't there it would seem.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

It is a wonder why the order mills can't correlate the substandard work with substandard pay.

it's got to end. there is a magical feather that will one day drop and break the back of this industry.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> The goal of these inspections is to identify the reasons behind these poor quality scores, and to improve upon these results immediately.



Dear Cyprexx,

What I am about to tell you will potentially save you thousands of dollars in your investigation to "identify the reasons behind these poor quality scores, and to improve upon these results immediately".

Here goes:

The amount of money you have decided to pay your vendors has proven to each and every one of them that YOU are not serious about the quality of services you provide to your clients. Compensate your vendors what the jobs are worth.
Fix the morale of your vendor network and watch the QC scores soar!

Cyprexx, this one was free. You're welcome.

Sincerely,
PropPresPro's business consulting service


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Trucker,

A union won't do a bit of good. It is just another mouth to feed from one cheese sandwich.
The REO industry will always be around, but it is returning to the days before anyone ever heard of it. It's a 70 year old man, past prime and in decline. 

There will be fewer jobs but they will be closer to home. 
Less money and fewer chargebacks.
Less customers but more honest ones.

The withering on the vine, so to speak, will force the good contractors to find a way to make ends meet, and most anything else will be better. You'll wish you knew now what you discover in 12-18 months.

People think if they tell their nationals to get lost that they will just sit at home and starve, so they better take what they can get. That is hogwash. I've never met anyone here but I really don't believe people are going to allow something like that to happen. Human nature isn't to sink, it is to swim. You find something else for your talents and are better for it. For those that don't have the motivation to swim, maybe they did sink and this is where they ended up...


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> People think if they tell their nationals to get lost that they will just sit at home and starve, so they better take what they can get. That is hogwash. I've never met anyone here but I really don't believe people are going to allow something like that to happen. Human nature isn't to sink, it is to swim. You find something else for your talents and are better for it. For those that don't have the motivation to swim, maybe they did sink and this is where they ended up...


 It's been a while since great advice like this has been brought up. Too much focus on not getting paid by Buczek. P&P is an addiction and a rat race. Its hard to break because the work just shows up in the email. However, it is possible to make a very good living do the same things for private party clients. 

For those of you about to make excuses, (the economy, the president, etc. etc.) that is a bunch of crap. My sales are up year to date. I'm booked out 6 weeks right now. I've raised some of my prices. Hell, last Tuesday, I had a repeat customer offer to give me a down payment for a job I haven't even given him a quote for. He just wants to book his place in the schedule.

MARKET YOURSELVES AND YOUR SKILLS :yes:. Yes it takes time, and some money to do, but the rewards are well worth it.

Back to Cyprexx, they called me a few weeks back. One of my good brokers told them to call me. I started the conversation telling her that I don't do flat rate, Every property will be bid and they will sign my contract per property. I would give her my price sheet. Payment is in my hand in 30 days, not lost in the mail. For good measure, I did tell her that any legitimate broker complaint would be addressed at no charge within 48 hours. Her response, "Well, it doesn't work that way". My response, "You called me, those are my terms." I guess they won't be calling me back, and I really don't care.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Back to Cyprexx, they called me a few weeks back. One of my good brokers told them to call me. I started the conversation telling her that I don't do flat rate, Every property will be bid and they will sign my contract per property. I would give her my price sheet. Payment is in my hand in 30 days, not lost in the mail. For good measure, I did tell her that any legitimate broker complaint would be addressed at no charge within 48 hours. Her response, "Well, it doesn't work that way". My response, "You called me, those are my terms." I guess they won't be calling me back, and I really don't care.





They all love to throw the term "industry standards" around.
When in all actuality the P&P industry is far from the industry standard contracting practices.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

BPWY said:


> So they are expecting you to visit every property and do a full property refresh for free?
> 
> No way!


I wrote them a book lastnight and im not giving in.My time cost money If they want to come see my operation they are more then welcome to sit in my office walk my yard and see my inventory in my 1600sf warehouse.Other then that for me to take a complete day off to drive around with them will not happen,Not without getting paid.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Were they ever in hand? They have been in rapid decline for the past 3-4 years at least. It's been pretty thoroughly covered in here and on other boards.
> 
> Instead of firing off emails I would quit. Emails just end up in front of some cubicle jockey who may or may not tell the guy next to him "we've got another one fired up! Lol! Good thing we have a stack of new applicants a mile high!"
> 
> Until the bottom of the industry starts putting pressure on the top instead of the other way around these things will not only continue to happen these companies grow more and more bold by the day.


 I'm Not giving in anymore,Ive had it.


----------



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm surprised anyone works for Cyprexx anymore. They have always been the bottom feeder. They are who you start with to get into this industry, not who you stay with.

$450 flat fees? Lol.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

We went through the same thing here last year. I just made sure I spent a few minutes checking all my properties at each service and getting the little things I sometimes skim over when I am in a hurry. 

We got an email stating that if we failed three of the inspections we would be fined $150. So I shot off an email to senior management stating that I was okay with that as long as I was provided with a copy of all inspections for my properties and I was paid an award of $150 for every three properties that passed the inspections. 

I never heard another word about it and it was no big deal.


----------



## REOmadness (Jun 8, 2013)

cyprexx blows, there are much easier ways to make $400. We quit them a few months back.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> I'm surprised anyone works for Cyprexx anymore. They have always been the bottom feeder. They are who you start with to get into this industry, not who you stay with.
> 
> $450 flat fees? Lol.


This is our fifth year with them now. We have had our ups and downs, but we can make it work and make a profit.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

We Started back in September and i Seriously want to Call it quits with them.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> We Started back in September and i Seriously want to Call it quits with them.


Yea kind of like dating a crazy women!

I still do work for them ,but I`m ready move on!


----------



## DueyCheatem&HoweLLC (Feb 28, 2014)

There are companies who pay out hazard removals per item. That and all the other repair work is "where it's at". I want to find more companies like that.. Anybody like who they do jobs for?? Lol or is that just crazy talk?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

*cyprexx*

i had one call from cyprexx wanted me to go 60 miles and pay me 15 for a lock change, when they had first called me the representative said " we dont discuss our pay matrix, i thought ok , sat through the whole orientations and website training , for nothing. Until there are companies that refuse to do the work for dimes on the dollars then companies like cyprexx will continue. AMS Lost thier HUD contract so the only other company that does HUD in my area is Cityside or A2Z . Cityside wants to pay 10 bucks for a lock change and A2Z wants you to haul off up to 20 cubics yards for free. this business is getting too greedy. I am about to pull out if things don't change soon.


----------

